# Help Me Pick a Nickname for a Shiny Male Espurr!



## Holla (Jun 7, 2014)

So, I've been breeding Espurrs whenever I've gotten the chance to over the past several weeks and I finally hatched one! (Just for those that don't know I have a bit of an Espurr obsession, and this shiny one will likely be among my most prized Shinies). I am super happy as he has both the egg move Assist, and his Hidden ability!  He is male, and I will not be evolving him. Any name suggestions would be appreciated. I like both cheesy cutesy nicknames as well as interesting meaningful ones. Thanks for any ideas!

Here is a pic:



​


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 7, 2014)

PTSD


----------



## spacedog (Jun 7, 2014)

L. Lawliet said:


> PTSD




om fg


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 7, 2014)

OIntensify, if you enjoy memes


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2014)

Willy

(It was the first name I thought of and I think it's cute as long as you done evolve it)


----------



## Holla (Jun 7, 2014)

L. Lawliet said:


> PTSD



Haha, funny suggestion there. I actually just a did project on PTSD yesterday for school. Thanks for the suggestion though. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> Willy
> 
> (It was the first name I thought of and I think it's cute as long as you done evolve it)



Thanks, it is very cute! Yeah, I'm not about to evolve him. I like Meowstic and all (especially the male one), but I prefer Espurr more. Not to mention I'm not a fan of white and yellow shiny Meowstic, a super shiny pale pink Espurr is much cuter! ^.^


----------



## Holla (Jun 7, 2014)

His colour kinda reminds me of a Strawberry Milkshake haha.  now that I think about it.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 7, 2014)

Barry maybe?


----------



## Dr J (Jun 8, 2014)

O_O


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

coolguy21


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 8, 2014)

Maru :3
Milo


----------



## SableShy (Jun 10, 2014)

Whispurr


----------



## SuperSparky1 (Jun 10, 2014)

Name it Luigi because of their death stares.


----------



## MayorSaki (Jun 11, 2014)

A-Drei.. xD


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

MyBraaand


----------

